# Mullet Run While Watching The Jaguars at AllTell Stadium



## tarpon1716 (Oct 4, 2014)

Tens of Thousands of Mullet are on their way down the St. Johns River and into the Atlantic Ocean and beyond---a spectacle of marine nature.


----------



## smoothie (Oct 4, 2014)

Mmmmmm top water. Just sayin. Thanks for posting too man!


----------



## asc (Oct 10, 2014)

600 yards of 4", 100 mesh deep gillnet would be the ticket.


----------

